# Milwaukee 12-in Dual-Bevel Compound Miter Saw



## Greedo

digital angle indicator and fine adjustment? wow i would love to have that!


----------



## TThomas

nice review…....i just took one out of the box….our local Home Depot was clearing the out for $299 and I couldn't pass it up…..sold my 3 year old Ridgid to pay for it…so far I am very impressed with it…seems like some thought went into the design…......

thanks for the review.


----------



## Tktools

This saw is awesome, shhh dont tell my Dewalt miter saw but i think i might make the jump to this one after seeing my buddies


----------



## WausauMike

I have the 6955-20 12-in Dual-Bevel Sliding Compound Miter Saw. This is a really nice saw which is used mostly in the shop. I was able to adapt dust collector to it but it still spits out more dust than I thought it would. I had just purchased the workpiece hold down for it but was surprised it came with a 7/16 threaded end when there is nothing on the saw for it to thread into. I have sent off an e-mail to Milwaukee asking about this but wondering if anyone here has run into this problem.


----------



## phantomfixer

I just bought the 6955-20 today. Got it off of Craigslist, brand new in the box for $400. I was going to get the Bosch 5412 but I found this milwaukee. You can't go wrong with either saw. I haven't made any saw dust yet, but did turn it on. I found this saw to be very smooth in every function. I will post a full review in a couple of days.


----------



## harvey4804

I also purchased my 6955-20 SCMS from Home Depot last year for $299 during the clearance sale. I haven't been able to do much with it yet but I did get to use it when I was installing bamboo flooring. Yes, its very heavy but Very powerful, accurate, and smooth. The lack of a hold-down and laser are my only cons.


----------

